# Happy 4 months!



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby is 4 months old today. I had a little photoshoot with her in the backyard today to celebrate. Well, it was fun for me but I am not sure she cared much. I woke her from her nap, which is why she's being lazy in the grass in all these 

Oh and I had to throw a picture in of one of our cats, Leo, because he was feeling left out.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Ruby is gorgeous


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Ruby is so adorable! My pup Denali also just turned 4 months on Sept 1st! We brought her to the local feed store and let her pick out a "toy". She chose a braided bully stick, yum! Here's a picture from our car ride a couple days ago...


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Denaligirl said:



> Ruby is so adorable! My pup Denali also just turned 4 months on Sept 1st! We brought her to the local feed store and let her pick out a "toy". She chose a braided bully stick, yum! Here's a picture from our car ride a couple days ago...


Aw! They look a lot alike.


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

Ruby is a beauty!
How do you manage to make her stay so still? We mostly have sleeping puppy pictures. That is the only time we can get a good shot.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

abatt said:


> Ruby is a beauty!
> How do you manage to make her stay so still? We mostly have sleeping puppy pictures. That is the only time we can get a good shot.


Thank you!
I think Ruby is a bit unusual for a Vizsla in that she sits still for longer than 5 seconds! I didn't do anything to make her sit (didn't have to say "stay" or anything like that) but rather just woke her up from her nap and brought her into the back yard. She was still sleepy so she lounged around and let me take a few photos. We she was younger, around 11 or 12 weeks.. she would try to eat the camera.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I absolutely love the pictures!!! Your Ruby is a beauty!!!


----------

